# Fastest speed you have skied?



## Rambo (Oct 17, 2010)

What is the fastest speed, you figure you acheived on skis?

Me, I figure about 56 MPH.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 17, 2010)

Rambo said:


> What is the fastest speed, you figure you acheived on skis?
> 
> Me, I figure about 56 MPH.


 
65mph down lower Cloudspin at WF in college.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 17, 2010)

No idea.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ill let you know this winter after I put my motorcycle GPS in my pocket.


----------



## billski (Oct 17, 2010)

I was timed at 40mph average speed, top to bottom straight-lining it on a 600' vertical.  We didn't have radar or gps 35 years ago,so the instantaneous max is unknown, other than that was over 40.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 17, 2010)

88 mph.   The flux capacitor was defective, though.


----------



## EOS (Oct 17, 2010)

I would love to know how fast I have gone...


----------



## Skimaine (Oct 17, 2010)

I do not ski particularly fast, however, every once in a while I can hit 40 MPH.  

I have skied on and off with a GPS for 5 years.  I have learned that the difference between feeling comfortable and having your sphincter tighten is not very much.  I am happy at 35 mph and then it is pucker time at 38.  I skied with a friend last year who said "If your going 35, then I can easily break 50".  He never did.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 17, 2010)

I have no idea. But I do think most folks would have the tendency to over estimate their max speed. This site suggests that the average speed most folks ski at is 15-20:
http://www.trails.com/facts_9654_how-fast-do-downhill-skiers.html

70-80 is common in top level Downhill events. I suspect most folks top out around 40-50 MPH.


----------



## EPB (Oct 17, 2010)

I had a friend who skied with a GPS device back in high school after our racing careers were over.  His top speed was 79 mph.  I tried the same run in a similar manner (straight tuck), so I'd imagine that if his gps was fairly accurate, I've topped out around 70 mph.


----------



## catskills (Oct 17, 2010)

I have no idea.  

 I did beat the new Jackson Hole tram down last year.  The TRAM travels 4200 vertical feet every 9 minutes. How far that is I don't know.  The first 700-800 vertical feet is  Rendezvous Bowl which is somewhat steep and all moguls. Skis were 170cm Volkl Unlimited AC30s.   I use to hear people saying they beat the old tram down, which was every 12 minutes.  It can't be all that hard of an accomplishment. I am in my 50s and somewhat out of shape.


----------



## mondeo (Oct 17, 2010)

51.6525, judging from having travelled 55mph on a bike and assuming the sensation of speed is the same.

I'm not sure. I'd say anywhere between 40 and 70. I'm gonna have to borrow a friend's phone with GPS at some point this year on the Canyon or groomed OL. I'm guessing I've hit at least 55-60, with speeds regularly exceeding 40.


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 18, 2010)

They have a speed trap on the Legends Downhill track at Sugarbush I did 
55 in 2008 and a little faster in 2009. The fast guys almost reach 70MPH


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 18, 2010)

i'm not a fast skier at all.. i should change my forum name to "On your Left" cuz i hear that all day long when skiing.


----------



## powhunter (Oct 18, 2010)

3/4 down the headwall at tux I pointed em straight...JP says I was going at least 100...and hes no liar

steveo


----------



## 2knees (Oct 18, 2010)

this thread was made for highwaystar.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 18, 2010)

2knees said:


> this thread was made for highwaystar.



I was astonished that he wasn't the one who started it.


----------



## OutCold (Oct 18, 2010)

My gps tracked me doing 61mph one day.


----------



## Highway Star (Oct 18, 2010)

Estimated 65-70+ mph on numerous occasions.  On 218cm dh skis or other beefy skis, on a steep groomed trail.


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 18, 2010)

the pasr crew had a radar gun out on razors early one morning at blue last year or the year before - i clocked in at 56 i think, everyones favorite toasted dairy product was mid 60's and atomic jeff tucked at 72mph


----------



## Greg (Oct 18, 2010)

Absolutely no idea, nor do I really care. The only thing I am sure of there have been many times I've been going faster than I wanted to... :lol:


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 18, 2010)

I am not sure of my actual speed when the sonic boom was heard in the Mad River Valley


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 18, 2010)

I have no clue, but I'd be interested to know.  Last year on Ripcord at Sugarbush, I did a few GS turns then pointed my tips straight down the fall line (groomed flat during a snow drought).  It was the fastest I'd ever gone, and it took me longer to stop than I expected, almost skidded into the woods.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 18, 2010)

Greg said:


> The only thing I am sure of there have been many times I've been going faster than I wanted to... :lol:



This!

I know I don't ski as fast as a lot of my peers, and I'm okay with that.


----------



## hammer (Oct 18, 2010)

Faster than some, slower than others...:razz:


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 18, 2010)

The older I get the faster I was.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 18, 2010)

no clue.  Next time I'm in the car, I'll put my helmet and goggles on and stick my head out the window to try and estimate.

I'm guessing I rarely go over 30ish.


----------



## dmc (Oct 18, 2010)

Greg said:


> Absolutely no idea, nor do I really care.



me too...


----------



## billski (Oct 18, 2010)

WWF-VT said:


> I am not sure of my actual speed when the sonic boom was heard in the Mad River Valley


And all along just thought it was flatulence.  :-o


----------



## WJenness (Oct 20, 2010)

I might have to grab one of these to check some speeds of my friends this winter...

http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/electronic/e632/?cpg=142S

-w


----------



## Nick (Mar 24, 2011)

I was goofing at Wachusett with my Garmin Forerunner GPS. The fastest I hit there was about 48 mph. I'm sure I've gone faster elsewhere.... before I got a GPS!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 24, 2011)

Although one day my Phresheez app said I made it upto 75mph (although I had forgotten to turn it off after skiing and was headed South on I-91 at the time  :lol:  )


----------



## 2knees (Mar 24, 2011)

this thread needs some Highwaystar.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 24, 2011)

Absolutely no idea, but I'd love to know.  

I am, however, positive it would be on the combination of Upper Nosedive to Lower Nosedive at Stowe, on one of many numerous empty midweek days when I would treat that trail as a personal downhill track.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 24, 2011)

thanks to this thread i remembered pack my gps for skiing the loaf this weekend.


----------



## Nick (Mar 24, 2011)

Another good thing on phones if you've got GPS is MyTracks from Google. I use it on my android. You can turn it on and track your progress over the entire day. 

This has nothing to do with skiing but I was in Venice last summer and we did one of some walking around the city

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msa=0&msid=200075040597629629150.000490511791f016e8f46


And the Autobahn where we hit 118.8 mph 
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msa=0&msid=200075040597629629150.000490510c57a1763f0a5

Total Distance: 103.53 km (64.3 mi)
Total Time: 3:14:33
Moving Time: 1:59:09
Average Speed: 31.93 km/h (19.8 mi/h)
Average Moving Speed: 52.13 km/h (32.4 mi/h)
Max Speed: 191.31 km/h (118.9 mi/h)
Min Elevation: 462 m (1516 ft)
Max Elevation: 555 m (1822 ft)
Elevation Gain: 495 m (1624 ft)
Max Grade: 8 %
Min Grade: -7 %

I might try it out when skiing next. I'm just nervous of digging it and breaking my brand-new phone!


----------



## mondeo (Mar 24, 2011)

Anyone use Ripxx? There's only a couple tracking apps on WP7, and one of the two reviews for Ripxx is from Ripxxprez. I'm thinking that one may be biased. The other app (skierapp or something like that) didn't seem to work all that well the one time I tried it and I guess does not save its state, meaning data is gone unless I keep it open until I get to a computer.


----------



## AdironRider (Mar 24, 2011)

I consistently max out at 56 pretty much every day I ride, as noted on the skitracks program for my iphone. Its usually in a few select spots, and definitely on groomers. 

Average speed round 35 through most stuff that isnt to tight, 40-45 on groomers. All verified by GPS. 

Straight up pointing it Ive hit 64. This gps thing is addictive. That was on first tram, fast hard day. I honestly dont think I could physically go faster on my board, I felt the acceleration just end. Kinda weird feeling actually. 

Out west you can let em rip much easier and safer. I bet I wouldnt come nearly as close on an average day back east.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 25, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> thanks to this thread i remembered pack my gps for skiing the loaf this weekend.



wanna race?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 25, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> wanna race?


Ski off!


----------



## tt431 (Mar 25, 2011)

156 mph 
Regards,
Simone Origone


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 25, 2011)

Phresheez clocked me at 59.1 on Paradise  while I was very loaded last weekend at Blue.


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 25, 2011)

A long time ago I was timed at 67 mph in a speed trial.  I think it's still the fastest I ever went on skis.  Certainly the only time I can verify it.  


So there I was, in 9th grade, in Farmington Maine, in 1974.  Our high school ski team was consistently one of the best in the state, and we were preparing for the state Class B meet, so the coaches set up a 100 meter speed trap about 2/3 of the way down the trail that usually was our giant slalom course (at Titcomb Hill in Farmington).  I weighed about 125 lbs and my skis were really not long enough (at the time) to deal with that sort of speed, but I managed not to crash. I skied one of the faster times of the day, so based on that and a couple of decent finishes during the season, I got selected to go to states, where I did not compete after all.  

MIghty fast run down the hill, though.......


----------



## Bobt2ski (Mar 25, 2011)

I was skiing on trail marked slow zone and ski patrol stopped me! He said to me: "When I saw you skiing down the ski slope, I guessed 55 at least.
"You're wrong, ski patroler, it's only my hat that makes me look that old."


----------



## ssusca (Mar 25, 2011)

My gps on my droid clocked me at 58 going down Fall Line at Mt. Snow.  It was on St. Patrick's Day just after the lifts were back up and running.  The snow was still pretty hard and fast and the trail was still pretty well groomed.  I'm pretty sure I could have topped 60 if it didn't start to soften up shortly after I made my speed run. Although If I went much faster, I may have had to change my pants afterward.


----------



## Morwax (Mar 26, 2011)

Wicked FAST:beer:


----------



## goldsbar (Mar 26, 2011)

Just a bit above 50 via GPS.  Mine saves tracks every x feet so I can tell if the top reading is accurate or an error.  Jackson Hole wide open, empty groomers carving very wide radius turns.  Achieved about the same tucking some short steep groomers.  Based on my readings and not so heaver 150 lbs, it's actually really hard to go much faster unless you're really trying (tucking, really steep, race suit, etc.).


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 26, 2011)

goldsbar said:


> Just a bit above 50 via GPS.  Mine saves tracks every x feet so I can tell if the top reading is accurate or an error.  Jackson Hole wide open, empty groomers carving very wide radius turns.  Achieved about the same tucking some short steep groomers.  Based on my readings and not so heaver 150 lbs, it's actually really hard to go much faster unless you're really trying (tucking, really steep, race suit, etc.).



Very true, the 60+ mph speeds are hard to achieve without setting out to do so. The wind resistance you feel at 60 is quite surprising when you are going that fast in a tucked position and suddenly stand up.


----------



## JPskier (Mar 26, 2011)

I have hit somewhere in the 50's or 60's. I do know someone who clocked 70something on the Jet at Jay and decided after doing so that it was a really bad idea and was shaking on the ride back up. You really can't go that fast without trying though.


----------



## Nick (Mar 27, 2011)

Here's this morning's runs at Sugarloaf:

Total Distance: 22 miles
Max Speed: 56mph

That 56 felt really fast, my right ski was starting to shimmy back and forth a bit and it probably took me 50 yards to come to a stop. 

:beer:


----------



## keyser soze (Mar 27, 2011)

Pretty sure I hit Mach 1 today at Plattekill.  It was all groomed and fast in the a.m.  At least it felt like I was going that fast.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 27, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Anyone use Ripxx? There's only a couple tracking apps on WP7, and one of the two reviews for Ripxx is from Ripxxprez. I'm thinking that one may be biased. The other app (skierapp or something like that) didn't seem to work all that well the one time I tried it and I guess does not save its state, meaning data is gone unless I keep it open until I get to a computer.



62 mph, bottom of OL next to the course. Straghtlining at that point, mild tuck. Give me good edges and slightly better conditions, and I think I could hit high 60s.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 28, 2011)

Phresheez said 74. That seems a bit fast.


----------



## ssusca (Mar 28, 2011)

Just tracked my 7 yo daughter going 29 mph at Mohawk.


----------



## buellski (Mar 28, 2011)

ssusca said:


> Just tracked my 7 yo daughter going 29 mph at Mohawk.



The Sunapee Alpine Program has a speed day for the kids in the program.  They set up a closed course and get out a radar gun.  They clocked my 6 yo son at 26 mph


----------



## RSTuthill (Apr 2, 2011)

At Ragged on Flying Yankee in the 2008 NADS downhill I was clocked on radar at 58 mph on slow skis, wet snow (first guy out of the gate). The week before I did figure 11 tuck runs down Gunny at Sundown on my 215 dh's and very fast smooth snow.  Much much faster and louder, perhaps in the mid 70's, but only guessing. Hehehe, after the last run down Gunny, I had a guy come over and get in my face. I thought he was going ream me out and started to apologize if I scared him; but all he could tell me was how thrilling it was to watch.

If you really want to do big speed, then you need to enter the Syrovatka Downhill at Jay Peak. It is a citizens race so anyone can enter. The fastest guys in that race are around 90 mph and the air they get when they hit a cat track at that speed is huge.


----------



## Watatic Skier (Apr 2, 2011)

Maybe 50 Mph Straigtlining White Heat at Sunday River below the headwall a few years ago.  I ended up getting too much air on a whale and sliding down the lower half on my butt.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 2, 2011)

I clocked myself today, 2 mph.....


Tomorrow I'll try it down hill..


----------



## vdk03 (Apr 2, 2011)

Nicks gps/my tracks said we hit 58mph on the fresh groomers sunday am at sugar loaf last weekend, 58/60 is probably about the fastest ive gone on a mt. Back in highschool my brothers and I used to tow each other on the snowmobiles. According to the speedometer on the sled i hit 70mph while being towed across a long flat field. it was definatly faster than I had ever gone down a mt.


----------



## billski (Apr 2, 2011)

andyzee said:


> I clocked myself today, 2 mph.....
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'll try it down hill..



Spray some PAM on your pants next time


----------



## AMBR (Apr 2, 2011)

Fastest I know for sure I've gotten is low 40's, but my light weight Sal XScreams chatter at high speeds so I'm limited. I'd love to clock my 21-year-old son....or maybe not. Saw him fly down Outer Limits in under 30 seconds a few weeks ago. The guy's a weight trainer and has excellent form, but it's hard for Mom to watch.


----------



## skizilla (Apr 3, 2011)

*Cannon 66*

I was using my tracks on my evo droid and i hit 66 on avalanche at cannon.  Really great place to do this as it is very even terrain and groomed, steep and part of the race course.  I am pretty sure I could hit 70 in one of those ski race suits or with speedier skis.  Also a good place cause you can dump a lot of speed at the botton pretty safely.  My typical fast runs go about 50.


----------



## Nick (Jan 23, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 23, 2013)

84.4 miles per hour is my current top speed according to alpine replay. Me and 1 of my Race buddies have been going back and forth all season trying to see who can get the highest speed recorded.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bootladder (Jan 23, 2013)

Hmmm, not sure what the top speed was, but I know my eyes were watering through my goggles.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 23, 2013)

Three skid marks in my undies. Have yet to make it to a full wet one.


----------



## Edd (Jan 23, 2013)

andyzee said:


> Three skid marks in my undies. Have yet to make it to a full wet one.



Please keep us posted. 

I'm more of a pull random numbers from my butt type so my top speed varies wildly.


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 23, 2013)

Hawkshot99 said:


> 84.4 miles per hour is my current top speed according to alpine replay. Me and 1 of my Race buddies have been going back and forth all season trying to see who can get the highest speed recorded.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2



Hate to burst your bubble but the top skiers in the world hit about 80 miles an hour at the Birds of Prey Downhill at Beaver Creek.  It's extremely unlikely that you are hitting anywhere near 84.4 MPH as measured by a cell phone GPS


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 24, 2013)

Hawkshot99 said:


> *84.4 miles per hour is my current top speed *according to alpine replay.



You should join FIS and tell Bode Miller and Christof Innerhofer what's up!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 24, 2013)

The fastest speed ever in a worldcup mens downhill was recorded during the Lauberhorn in Wengen, Switzerland last weekend. The French racer (his name is escaping me right now) went through the last speed trap at 100.6mph!! Legit timing/speed measurement!!


----------



## tt431 (Jan 24, 2013)

Skitracks clocked me 139.6 MPH a few days ago but I'm sure it was off by a couple of MPH.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 24, 2013)

59 mph using ski tracks app in an Iphone


----------



## drjeff (Jan 24, 2013)

drjeff said:


> The fastest speed ever in a worldcup mens downhill was recorded during the Lauberhorn in Wengen, Switzerland last weekend. The French racer (his name is escaping me right now) went through the last speed trap at 100.6mph!! Legit timing/speed measurement!!



It was Johan Clarey of France who broke the 100mph barrier last weekend

Here's a link to the story and the video of his run is also in the link

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ot...y-man-break-100mph-mark-skiing-World-Cup.html


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 24, 2013)

WWF-VT said:


> Hate to burst your bubble but the top skiers in the world hit about 80 miles an hour at the Birds of Prey Downhill at Beaver Creek.  It's extremely unlikely that you are hitting anywhere near 84.4 MPH as measured by a cell phone GPS



I figured it was off, but I have a gps reading that shows the speed! PS the top FIS racers are over 100mph+...

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andyzee (Jan 24, 2013)

tt431 said:


> Skitracks clocked me 139.6 MPH a few days ago but I'm sure it was off by a couple of MPH.
> 
> View attachment 7432



Damn, that's a wet one!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I figured it was off, but I have a gps reading that shows the speed! PS the top FIS racers are over 100mph+...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2



Since my phones GPS is so inacurate....
My top "confermed" speed is 67.7 that was when I stayed exactly with my friend running a Garmin GPS.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 24, 2013)

tt431 said:


> Skitracks clocked me 139.6 MPH a few days ago but I'm sure it was off by a couple of MPH.
> 
> View attachment 7432



I'm sure that reading must be off by a few MPH.  Most Killington skiers regularly hit around 150 MPH


----------



## abovetreeline (Jan 24, 2013)

Skimaine said:


> I do not ski particularly fast, however, every once in a while I can hit 40 MPH.
> 
> I have skied on and off with a GPS for 5 years.  I have learned that the difference between feeling comfortable and having your sphincter tighten is not very much.  I am happy at 35 mph and then it is pucker time at 38.  I skied with a friend last year who said "If your going 35, then I can easily break 50".  He never did.



It is amazing how quickly it goes from comfortable cruising to sphincter tightening! couldn't agree more!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 25, 2013)

WWF-VT said:


> Hate to burst your bubble but the top skiers in the world hit about 80 miles an hour at the Birds of Prey Downhill at Beaver Creek.  It's extremely unlikely that you are hitting anywhere near 84.4 MPH as measured by a cell phone GPS




Not sure about that.  I've hit 90 on my snowlerblades.


----------



## carbonXshell (Feb 7, 2013)

I hit 69.4 on a recent trip to Snowmass according to my Alpine Replay App... Also skied 50k vertical on one of the days.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 8, 2013)

420 mph lol.


----------



## vonski (Feb 8, 2013)

58 mph on Gunbarrel at Ski Sundown! last Sunday night!  per the gps phone app.   I was surprised it was that fast!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 8, 2013)

Faster than a speeding bullet , twice the speed of light , able to motor down the mtn taking no prisnahs , all in all its a big WGARA


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 8, 2013)

carbonXshell said:


> I hit 69.4 on a recent trip to Snowmass according to my Alpine Replay App... Also skied 50k vertical on one of the days.



50K vert is impressive for a vacation type scenario. Way to get after it!


----------



## BeefyBoy50 (Feb 8, 2013)

Using SkiTracks (for the first time) during my trip to Tahoe a week ago ( i really should put that in trip reports but I've been too lazy).
Squaw Valley first day: icy, crowded, hit 47 mph (on mountain run at the end of the day. PS mountain run if you don't already know is more dangerous than the fingers or the palisades due to the terrible skiiers on it, but it was uncrowded and I only bombed a section)

Heavenly 2nd day: powdery so spent time in the woods and only got to 42, I wasn't trying to break any speed records.

Northstar 3rd day: I'm sure it got above freezing this day. On my second run I straightlined a perfectly groomed icy blue with no people and got 56.8 mph. Although I tried to break it multiple times later that day, I got to 56.7 twice again and 54.5 but didn't break it.

Heavenly 4th day: Today we skiied all over the mountain, I got 28 miles distance. On the runout from a terrain park run I got up to 57.1 without realizing and that is my current record. On my run down to the car at Stagecoach on the end of the day, I was sure I could break 60 by bombing a blue, but it was too bumpy so I topped out at 52 because I chickened out.

Royal Gorge XC 5th day: Obviously I didn't set any speed records on xc skis, but over my 10-13 mile trip I did hit 31.9- it seems much faster on xc skis and definitely more dangerous.

Hope to break 60 back east, maybe at Blue Mountain PA. An icy run will be great for a new speed record. I feel as though I've certainly broken 60 before because my records at Tahoe didn't relatively seem that fast. However, this is my first time skiing with an iPhone.


----------



## Stache (Feb 9, 2013)

The fastest I could find fast.


----------



## carbonXshell (Mar 1, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> 50K vert is impressive for a vacation type scenario. Way to get after it!



Thank you!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

Not 420 mph that is for sure.


----------



## skiking4 (Mar 1, 2013)

My friend measured 70+ on Clair's at hunter. We were traveling identical speeds and u can easily travel 80+ on that trail


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 1, 2013)

skiking4 said:


> My friend measured 70+ on Clair's at hunter. We were traveling identical speeds and u can easily travel 80+ on that trail



Best laugh of the day so far


----------



## Cheese (Mar 1, 2013)

WWF-VT said:


> Best laugh of the day so far



Only fast thing I've seen on AlpineReplay is my battery draining.  Then again, I struggle to keep up with WWF-VT so what do I know about fast.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 1, 2013)

Doubt it is accurate but


----------



## Cheese (Mar 1, 2013)

44 mph _sustained_ is crankin'!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 1, 2013)

Cheese said:


> 44 mph _sustained_ is crankin'!



Not really. I have gotten at least that pretty much every day this year besides powder days and such.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 1, 2013)

Out of curiosity I downloaded alpine replay and recorded a top speed of 56 at ragged a couple of weeks ago.  I've probably gone faster before but I'm not sure I have much of a desire to ski much faster than about 45 all that often.


----------



## skiking4 (Mar 1, 2013)

WWF-VT said:


> Best laugh of the day so far



Well, in comparison, the week before me and others were using the ski tracks app to see how fast we could get. Stratton is flat as hell, so we consistently hit mid to high 60s on the steepest trails (which aren't that steep) on multiple occasions and that was tuck all the way down trails like North American, Upper Standard, Kidderbrook, and others. That's a lot of data to show some consistency about what it's like to ski that quick.
I was skiing on my slalom racing skis which measure 150 in length (Volkl Racetigers).

So, same situation at Hunter. Clair's was blue ice and after one run down, we discussed how fast we could get going down that run. Next run, right around the start of the 2nd and final trail split between Taylor's & Clair's, we started speeding up and when it joined back together for the final time to one long 600 or so vertical steep ramp to the bottom where we tucked for about 100-200 vertical before, out of fear, we loosened up and did half tucking, half surviving, but just kept accelerating. It was way faster than anything at Stratton and about a million times scarier due to 1. the massive ice, 2. Clair's is way steeper (at least sustained) than anything at Stratton, 3. some wet rain bumps (it had rained earlier or the night before) 4. Way Out (a narrower single diamond) spits out on the last 150 vertical of the run leaving a number of people at the bottom. Now, if some bumps weren't there I might have more balls, but then it'd leave less of that colored ice. And because we only started booking down the 2nd half of the run and I was on 150 skis (5'5, 145), I think  you could go 80+ considering I'm pretty darn sure we were going 70+.


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 1, 2013)

skiking4 said:


> Well, in comparison, the week before me and others were using the ski tracks app to see how fast we could get. Stratton is flat as hell, so we consistently hit mid to high 60s on the steepest trails (which aren't that steep) on multiple occasions and that was tuck all the way down trails like North American, Upper Standard, Kidderbrook, and others. That's a lot of data to show some consistency about what it's like to ski that quick.
> I was skiing on my slalom racing skis which measure 150 in length (Volkl Racetigers).
> 
> So, same situation at Hunter. Clair's was blue ice and after one run down, we discussed how fast we could get going down that run. Next run, right around the start of the 2nd and final trail split between Taylor's & Clair's, we started speeding up and when it joined back together for the final time to one long 600 or so vertical steep ramp to the bottom where we tucked for about 100-200 vertical before, out of fear, we loosened up and did half tucking, half surviving, but just kept accelerating. It was way faster than anything at Stratton and about a million times scarier due to 1. the massive ice, 2. Clair's is way steeper (at least sustained) than anything at Stratton, 3. some wet rain bumps (it had rained earlier or the night before) 4. Way Out (a narrower single diamond) spits out on the last 150 vertical of the run leaving a number of people at the bottom. Now, if some bumps weren't there I might have more balls, but then it'd leave less of that colored ice. And because we only started booking down the 2nd half of the run and I was on 150 skis (5'5, 145), I think  you could go 80+ considering I'm pretty darn sure we were going 70+.



Bode Miller probably couldn't hit 70 MPH on Clairs doesn't patrol cut your ticket for speeding at Stratton?


----------



## skiking4 (Mar 2, 2013)

WWF-VT said:


> Bode Miller probably couldn't hit 70 MPH on Clairs doesn't patrol cut your ticket for speeding at Stratton?



1) Clair's is 1000+ vertical of 30+ degree skiing with no runouts and flat parts; pretty much, the West Side of Hunter imo is more consistently steeper than anything south of Killington (disclaimer: I have not been to Magic or Berkshire East, which are two mountains that are supposedly pretty steep. I have been to all the Catskill mountains, Jiminy Peak, all the other Southern VT mountains, and I believe this claim definitely holds true). If you don't believe me, why don't you bring out your groomer skis, bundel up into a tuck, and send it from the top? You'd probably be high 50s to mid 60s before I had even started sending it. Of course, another disclaimer, is it was a sheet of ice that day.

2. We took advantage of completely empty trails during early access to straightline Stratton's runs. But still, during the rest of the day and during a holiday weekend, we were going on average probably 55 peak down the diamonds and never had any messages from ski patrol as we were in full control and slowed down for the slow signs.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 2, 2013)

skiking4 said:


> 1) Clair's is 1000+ vertical of 30+ degree skiing with no runouts and flat parts; pretty much, the West Side of Hunter imo is more consistently steeper than anything south of Killington (disclaimer: I have not been to Magic or Berkshire East, which are two mountains that are supposedly pretty steep. I have been to all the Catskill mountains, Jiminy Peak, all the other Southern VT mountains, and I believe this claim definitely holds true). If you don't believe me, why don't you bring out your groomer skis, bundel up into a tuck, and send it from the top? You'd probably be high 50s to mid 60s before I had even started sending it. Of course, another disclaimer, is it was a sheet of ice that day.
> 
> 2. We took advantage of completely empty trails during early access to straightline Stratton's runs. But still, during the rest of the day and during a holiday weekend, we were going on average probably 55 peak down the diamonds and never had any messages from ski patrol as we were in full control and slowed down for the slow signs.



Yes it is steeper then any resorts in south VT, I been to Hunter a lot over the years and agree with that 100%


----------

